# congratulations tyrodal kennels on your lua's



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

some fanstastic news the kennel club has agreed to register 2 lua dalmatians that julie of tyrodal kennels have brought over from america.

hopefully the breeding in with our dalmatians will improve the health of the dalmatians and sooner or later stop crystals and kidney stones in them.

lua is low urine acid dogs

for you that not heard of this before have a read of these links they explain it better than i can. the genetics of it all is hard read but worth it.

luadalmatians

The Dalmatian Heritage Project - Breeding Dalmatian Puppies for Adoption - Hayward, California

Tyrodal NUA gene

and another good read is the deafness dalmatian dilemma
DALMATIAN DILEMMA - PART 1


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Now when this type of introducing of another breed is done and done correctly for true health purposes, and dilligently recorded, and done by people who really know what they are doing I think is great. wonderful opportunity now for breeders to head in the right direction, and erradicate this health issue.

Mo


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

FABULOUS NEWS!

Agree with moby here - outcrossing to reduce health problems and with meticulous recording done its fabulous!

Its funny how it was such a fight to have it recorded. In the cat world, certain breeds have recognised outcrosses, and their progeny can be registered! Outcrossing seems to be much more common in the cat world as a whole though.

Madness on behalf of the KC for taking so long! Shame on them!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

new news, with a radio interveiw with julie.

Dog World - 43 dal


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

This really should be a stiky!

Its fantastic news and should be viewed by anyone with a dallie or an interest in this breed!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

and surprize the dally club had a meeting about registering these 2 dogs with the kc and im not surprized they were voted agaisnt them being registered with the kc. said they wouldnt like these 2 dogs that could help with the crystal problems in dals.
typical clubs.

they also have only just say few months that all members have to baer test.

fast arent they.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

omg!

eejits!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup1:Well done Julie


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

it's great news to see some sort of opening in the stud books...

although i am not a follower of the pure breeding movement...(i mean, great for showing, comparing, tradition...or whatever...i am mostly for a type of dog rather than a breed so than i can better manage what goes in and what comes out without having to deal with clubs rules and regulations that have thrust and coerced or forced out of the clubs many well meaning and knowledgeable breeders...and reached absurdity...but this is my stupid quirk, i guess...) 
i think that these sort of projects should be the norm rather than the exception.
*well done to all involved in the LUA/NUA project...*
this news made my day!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## unhcounhco (Nov 1, 2011)

carol is a name known to all. Re: Dalmatian owners and others interested. she been over here while now it all hit headlines ages ago congratulations tyrodal kennels on your lua's. Stryder the Utonagan ..

UNHCO works worldwide to provide humanitarian help for people affected by poverty and lack of medical care.


----------



## Takie (Feb 1, 2012)

I enjoyed reading this story. It had a warm detail to it, especially the black fur on his head 
part.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

It is great i know this is old but wanted to say that Floss will be going with one of Tyrodals NUA Studs next year as long as all goes well!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

candysmum said:


> It is great i know this is old but wanted to say that Floss will be going with one of Tyrodals NUA Studs next year as long as all goes well!


Banjo's lines are from Tyrodal :thumbup: I hope all goes well with Floss please keep us updated


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice thread thanks for sharing


----------



## slingshot538 (Apr 12, 2013)

nice..
post..


----------



## Tim9874 (May 20, 2014)

Great!!! :wink5:


----------

